
Tessellations by Recognizable Figures - Timothee
http://mathstat.slu.edu/escher/index.php/Tessellations_by_Recognizable_Figures
======
thatcat
Eschersketch's web app helps you sketch your own tessellations easily on
desktop:
[https://levskaya.github.io/eschersketch/](https://levskaya.github.io/eschersketch/)

